# need your prayers for me



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's been a week since I first felt this burning on my back and left side. On the 8th I went to urgent care and was diagnosed with shingles 
I hadn't broke out with the rash at that time. I was really surprised because I had the shingles shot two years ago 
I can't believe the pain, I wouldn't wish this on my worse enemy 

I'm interested in finding out if you have had shingles, if you have maybe you can give me some advice on what you did to keep comfortable 
Please remember me in your prayers, gosh between Matilda and I poor hubby has been stressed. 
Maddie is so full of kisses for me:wub: Matilda won't leave my side:wub: you know I'm so blessed to have my little family:wub:and to have all of you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I have had shingles twice (never took the shot)---they were in two different places & had post-neuralgia pain for years in one of the places which still sporadically raises it's painful head. I will probably get them a third time! I took the anti-viral meds they give & the 2nd time caught it before the blisters---so it did not get so bad then. Fortunately I was in the US both times (what does that tell us?)
I feel for you. It is not a Sunday school picnic! Sending you loving prayerful thoughts.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I read "burning on my back and left side," and immediately thought: singles. I am so sorry. I think that being under stress triggers the virus. 

Yes, it is the most awful pain, but I might wish it on my worst enemy, because, I'm not as nice as you are.

I wore only a silk pajama top. Sleeping propped up on pillows, rather than laying flat helped a lot. A cream containing capsaicin can give you some relief as it dulls nerve pain and this IS nerve pain. Just be very careful, as it if it gets on your fingers and you touch your eye, even hours after, you can discover a pain that is worse than shingles. Best to wear disposable glove to apply it.

Since, you have had the vaccine, you can expect to, at least, have a less severe case. For me, it was completely gone in three weeks.:grouphug: Strictly cyber hugs...no real hugs for a while.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

As you already know, Paula, I am so sorry you are going through this. You already have enough on your plate thinking about Matilda's diagnosis of Cushings. And, all you have already gone through with surgeries. 

I had the shingles shot about two years ago, too. However, although it is wise to get the shingles shot ... it does not guarantee that we will not get shingles anyway. One out of five people who have had the chicken pox will get shingles. I don't want to jinx anything ... but, no I have not had shingles.

I do know people who have had it and that it can be almost unbearably painful. I have a friend whose husband is in his mid- 40's and had an extremely bad case of it on his face. I saw pictures and he didn't even look like himself. The shingles shot used to be recommended for people fifty and over ... but, I think they are recommending getting it much earlier than that now. I do think the same as Sylvia ... that stress triggers it.


It is good that you started on medication sooner than later ... it should be more effective in helping you with, hopefully, a shorter timeframe enduring discomfort and pain. 

You already know that I am sending you lots of healing hugs and love. And, of course, many prayers. :heart:

And, I know your beautiful little angel nurses ... Matilda and Maddie ... will continue to be by your side as they give you healing kisses and try to ease some of your pain and discomfort.:wub::wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula I'm sending prayers your way that you get better quickly. I see commercials on TV about getting a shingles vaccine but neither myself nor hubby have gotten one because unfortunately its one of the few things not covered by healthcare and the shot is pretty expensive here.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry! The dogs groomer had them and she looked and felt terrible. My doctor asked me to check if our insurance covered the vaccine(it does) I'll be getting it in May. 
Hope that it doesn't last Paula, you're in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, I have had shingles twice (never took the shot)---they were in two different places & had post-neuralgia pain for years in one of the places which still sporadically raises it's painful head. I will probably get them a third time! I took the anti-viral meds they give & the 2nd time caught it before the blisters---so it did not get so bad then. Fortunately I was in the US both times (what does that tell us?)
> I feel for you. It is not a Sunday school picnic! Sending you loving prayerful thoughts.


 
Oh my gosh Sandi, I can't imagine getting this again:w00t: how long did it last? What part of your body? 



Sylie said:


> I read "burning on my back and left side," and immediately thought: singles. I am so sorry. I think that being under stress triggers the virus.
> 
> Yes, it is the most awful pain, but I might wish it on my worst enemy, because, I'm not as nice as you are.
> 
> ...


 Sylvia I think nights are the worse, just having anything touching my skin:w00t: I called my doctor hopefully she can give me a ointment, Lorain did find one at Walgreens the pharmacist helped him, but it only works for about a half hour.
Where was your shingles? One thing for sure the rash isn't as bad as it could be, I'm sure that's because of the shot. But my nerve endings make the whole area burn. I'm hoping it will go away soon



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> As you already know, Paula, I am so sorry you are going through this. You already have enough on your plate thinking about Matilda's diagnosis of Cushings. And, all you have already gone through with surgeries.
> 
> I had the shingles shot about two years ago, too. However, although it is wise to get the shingles shot ... it does not guarantee that we will not get shingles anyway. One out of five people who have had the chicken pox will get shingles. I don't want to jinx anything ... but, no I have not had shingles.
> 
> ...


 Marie I can't imagine having it on your face, that poor guy. oh my gosh I'm so blessed that didn't happen 
I do think the shot has helped as far as the rash( if you call it that) isn't as bad. Right now it's still small red bumps



pippersmom said:


> Oh Paula I'm sending prayers your way that you get better quickly. I see commercials on TV about getting a shingles vaccine but neither myself nor hubby have gotten one because unfortunately its one of the few things not covered by healthcare and the shot is pretty expensive here.


 My insurance covered the shot, I thought I'd never have to worry about Shingles, my sister told me her insurance wouldn't cover her, if she had the shot it would be $300.00:w00t: Thank you for your prayers Kathy


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

To answer your question...on my back, right side. Having shingles on your face must be the worst. I don't want to even imagine.

The rash isn't the worst part. People who have not had it probably can't imagine. It is a deep internal pain. Before I figured it out, even before the rash showed up, I thought I had a very sick organ.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I had the shingles on my face close to my eye. Understand the pain but mine was not where clothing touched it. Prayer for you and know we understand.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Paula, I'm sorry you are going through this. I did have the shot and I did get a mild case. It was under my right breast and went around to my side.it was red and itchy and hurt a little. Was gone in a week or two. I can't remember what I did to treat it, but a paste of baking soda probably wouldn't hurt. You could call your doc. and ask them what they recommend. Feel better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry. I can not imagine the pain you are going through. Hope laughing does not hurt too much, but I went for the shot myself and was told I am too young for it, I need to wait a few years. (Hope that at least brought a smile to your face.) 

I know that Matilda and Maddie and Lorin are all worried about you. They can see how much pain you are in. I hope that it eases soon.

Gentle hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Never had it luckily but my mom did and it was soo painful...
Hoping they can help you..I thought about getting the vaccine but with my luck I'd probably get it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> To answer your question...on my back, right side. Having shingles on your face must be the worst. I don't want to even imagine.
> 
> The rash isn't the worst part. People who have not had it probably can't imagine. It is a deep internal pain. Before I figured it out, even before the rash showed up, I thought I had a very sick organ.


 
oh yes, I thought it had something to do with my surgery, the pain reminds me of when I burned my finger on the oven, only it doesn't go away.



jane and addison said:


> I had the shingles on my face close to my eye. Understand the pain but mine was not where clothing touched it. Prayer for you and know we understand.


 I can't imagine how that was on your face:w00t: so glad your ok



chichi said:


> Hi Paula, I'm sorry you are going through this. I did have the shot and I did get a mild case. It was under my right breast and went around to my side.it was red and itchy and hurt a little. Was gone in a week or two. I can't remember what I did to treat it, but a paste of baking soda probably wouldn't hurt. You could call your doc. and ask them what they recommend. Feel better soon.


 The urgent care doctor told me he felt my case would be milder because of the shot. If this is milder oh my gosh I don't know how someone can make it through 



wkomorow said:


> Oh Paula, I am so sorry. I can not imagine the pain you are going through. Hope laughing does not hurt too much, but I went for the shot myself and was told I am too young for it, I need to wait a few years. (Hope that at least brought a smile to your face.)
> 
> I know that Matilda and Maddie and Lorin are all worried about you. They can see how much pain you are
> in. I hope that it eases soon.
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:that reminded me of when we first RVed full time, we had a hard time finding a park that would let us in, most parks in Yuma are 55 and older.
Enjoy these years Walter:wub:




michellerobison said:


> Never had it luckily but my mom did and it was soo painful...
> Hoping they can help you..I thought about getting the vaccine but with my luck I'd probably get it.


 Michelle I hope your feeling ok


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my! I'm so sorry you got this Paula! I was actually diagnosed with it by my doctor from horrible pain in my back. I did not out as he said it was caught early. I am not convinced it was shingles after seeing all the ads on TV. I just told my DH he needs the shot. Not sure if I will take it or not. Wishing you blessings for healing! And LOVE!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. I have had friends who have had it and it is very painful. Try to get a lot of rest. Stan got the vaccine and I have it on my list to get because insurance covers it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this Paula. I don't know anyone who has had it--and I haven't. I know it's supposed to be uncomfortable, so I'm sending you lots of love and hugs and hoping that it's a speedy recovery xoxoxo...


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, I have had shingles twice (never took the shot)---they were in two different places & had post-neuralgia pain for years in one of the places which still sporadically raises it's painful head. I will probably get them a third time! I took the anti-viral meds they give & the 2nd time caught it before the blisters---so it did not get so bad then. Fortunately I was in the US both times (what does that tell us?)
> I feel for you. It is not a Sunday school picnic! Sending you loving prayerful thoughts.


Sandi, I have also had shingles that come back! I had two doctors that told me shingles do not return! Why do we pay these people?

Dear Paula, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. I am sure the stress of Matilda's illness has taken its toll on your health and has caused this to flair in your system. I have no helpful advice but you are getting a lot of imput from the SM family. Polly and I are praying for your comfort and quick recovery. Take care dear friend, you are so loved!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> Oh my! I'm so sorry you got this Paula! I was actually diagnosed with it by my doctor from horrible pain in my back. I did not out as he said it was caught early. I am not convinced it was shingles after seeing all the ads on TV. I just told my DH he needs the shot. Not sure if I will take it or not. Wishing you blessings for healing! And LOVE!


 Sherry, thank you, yes have your hubby get the shot, I had the shot, the doctor told me my case would be much worse:w00t: I can't imagine that, I can hardly handle the burning



mdbflorida said:


> Oh I am so sorry. I have had friends who have had it and it is very painful. Try to get a lot of rest. Stan got the vaccine and I have it on my list to get because insurance covers it.


 Yes get the shot, if you should get shingles it will be less



kd1212 said:


> So sorry to hear about this Paula. I don't know anyone who has had it--and I haven't. I know it's supposed to be uncomfortable, so I'm sending you lots of love and hugs and hoping that it's a speedy recovery xoxoxo...


 

More then uncomfortable I'd say unbearable




Polly's mom said:


> Sandi, I have also had shingles that come back! I had two doctors that told me shingles do not return! Why do we pay these people?
> 
> Dear Paula, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. I am sure the stress of Matilda's illness has taken its toll on your health and has caused this to flair in your system. I have no helpful advice but you are getting a lot of imput from the SM family. Polly and I are praying for your comfort and quick recovery. Take care dear friend, you are so loved!


 Thank you Marcia, you had this twice:w00t: oh my gosh, I pray I never never have this again


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've also had it and know what you're going through. I'm so sorry your having to endure this! Saying prayers that you will find comfort!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you're going through this, Paula! My friend had shingles and she said it was ****. Wishing you a fast recovery and keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ugh Paula-unbearable; now I'm more worried about you than I was before. Is there anything that can be done? Different meds?

Xoxoxo-tons of these!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Paula. That's all you needed...not! So sorry. When I had the major rash on the trunk of my body I thought it might be shingles but the dermatologist said that shingles start on just one side of you not both. Mine was all around me and we figured out it was from taking taking Lipitor. They're finding out that more and more people are getting rashes from statins. I was going to get a shingles shot but my doctor keeps up on it especially for her own mother and it has a very low efficacy rate especially for seniors. A couple of years ago there was a study that showed that efficacy rater to only be 15%. That's a very expensive shot for dismal results. Yes they advertise it constantly to get people to fork over the money but it's not a guarantee. And only getting shingles once and never again is what they used to think but been proven to be wrong. I hope you heal quickly. Did they give you an anti-viral pill? I know people who took that early on and it helped.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> I've also had it and know what you're going through. I'm so sorry your having to endure this! Saying prayers that you will find comfort!


 
Maggie thanks for your prayers


zooeysmom said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this, Paula! My friend had shingles and she said it was ****. Wishing you a fast recovery and keeping you in my prayers!


 Thank you, hopefully this will soon pass



kd1212 said:


> Ugh Paula-unbearable; now I'm more worried about you than I was before. Is there anything that can be done? Different meds?
> 
> Xoxoxo-tons of these!!!


 Kim my doctor just gave me Gabapentin tonight and I'm also taking Valacyclivir:w00t: and she wants to see me at 4 tomorrow for pain meds. Can't wait till the burning is under control




Snowbody said:


> Oh no, Paula. That's all you needed...not! So sorry. When I had the major rash on the trunk of my body I thought it might be shingles but the dermatologist said that shingles start on just one side of you not both. Mine was all around me and we figured out it was from taking taking Lipitor. They're finding out that more and more people are getting rashes from statins. I was going to get a shingles shot but my doctor keeps up on it especially for her own mother and it has a very low efficacy rate especially for seniors. A couple of years ago there was a study that showed that efficacy rater to only be 15%. That's a very expensive shot for dismal results. Yes they advertise it constantly to get people to fork over the money but it's not a guarantee. And only getting shingles once and never again is what they used to think but been proven to be wrong. I hope you heal quickly. Did they give you an anti-viral pill? I know people who took that early on and it helped.


you know Sue I thought once I has the shot I wouldn't have that to worry about, two years ago is when I got the shot, I was told this would keep me from Shingles 
I'm glad you didn't have shingles, but I'm sure the side effects from Lipitor were awful. Actually any kind of pain is.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula! I stop in here to check up on you...and this is what I find?!!! :w00t:

Ouch!!!!! A co-worker went through this just last week. She was in the office with an awful rash on her face and she was in pain! We send her over to the local Urgent Care...land yep..she had shingles. I've been thinking about getting the shot, but only if my insurance will pay for it.

If you've had it for a week before getting a diagnosis, is that still considered catching it early? I don't want you to be in pain. I'll say a prayer for my buddy.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kim my doctor just gave me Gabapentin tonight and I'm also taking Valacyclivir:w00t: and she wants to see me at 4 tomorrow for pain meds. Can't wait till the burning is under control
> 
> I'm glad she wants to see you today, but I hate that you have to wait until 4. Hopefully, what she gives you will kick in and help the burning subside. If they don't work, let her know right away and get something else. It sounds dreadful. I'm so sorry. Try to stay calm through this ordeal--that's important. Know that there's a light at the end of the tunnel. You will get through this xoxoox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, i hope you got my PM & that you are doing better. It was a long, slow journey for me & I had planned an 80th b-day party for my MIL which I was unable to attend. I did have a funny story I will tell you one day w/a SWAT team who showed up at my door when I was ill & home alone (I had accidentally set off the silent panic alarm on our b-alarm and gone to bed in a deep sleep when they started to beat on my front door). 
The shot does not guarantee the shingles won't return & that plus the expense was enough from keeping me having it. Now that I am on medicare w. supplements, I may spring for it when I am in the US sometime. With my luck it will probably give me the third installment of shingles.
Get well soon, my friend!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no, dearest Paula, what a nightmare you're just going through, so sorry for you!

Sending hugs and lots of healing wishes your way, dear friend! Thinking of you and your furbabies!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula , I am so sorry you are going through this...I cannot offer and advice as I am lucky not to have ever had shingles. I pray you have a fast recovery. Feel better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not ever having the Sningles before but know from others how painful they are, I hope that today finds you feeling better and that Matilda is also feeling better as well.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Paula, I can sympathize..I am so sorry..you don't need this..I had it on my face..I went to the dr right away and she put me on anti-viral meds which shortened the course but you have to start on it within 72hrs, I think..I got the shot after I cleared up...sorry to hear it isn't 100%


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, checking in to see how you are doing today! Hang in there! Some people have better luck than others w/this so hopefully you will be one of those! Sending loving prayers for you & a huge hug to you!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it getting any better? Time heals all as I find as I get older.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, I've been so out of the loop lately...I'm so sorry, I've known people who have had them and it is very painful! I hope the meds get you on the fast track to healing soon!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula, I'm so sorry you aren't well. I hope this is as mild a case as possible. Take good care of yourself, XOXO from Jodi and me.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dear Paula...how awful! I can't even imagine the nerve pain you must be getting from this.
My mom got them very, very bad. It was much too late for any anti viral medicines so she literally had to suffer it out.
It's been 3 years and she still has pain from it.
I'm glad you caught it early.
Hopefully today you are feeling a bit better.
Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayer to you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Paula! I stop in here to check up on you...and this is what I find?!!! :w00t:
> 
> Ouch!!!!! A co-worker went through this just last week. She was in the office with an awful rash on her face and she was in pain! We send her over to the local Urgent Care...land yep..she had shingles. I've been thinking about getting the shot, but only if my insurance will pay for it.
> 
> If you've had it for a week before getting a diagnosis, is that still considered catching it early? I don't want you to be in pain. I'll say a prayer for my buddy.


Hi Pat, I had the shot two years ago, my doctor told me yesterday that it only works about 75%. She did say my case is mild because of the shot, geese I can't imagine having worse pain



kd1212 said:


> Matilda's mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Kim my doctor just gave me Gabapentin tonight and I'm also taking Valacyclivir:w00t: and she wants to see me at 4 tomorrow for pain meds. Can't wait till the burning is under control
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, checking in to see how you are doing today! Hang in there! Some people have better luck than others w/this so hopefully you will be one of those! Sending loving prayers for you & a huge hug to you!


 The meds help a great deal, you know Sandi it's that awful burning that bothers me most. I'll be so glad when this is over, thanks for praying 



jane and addison said:


> Is it getting any better? Time heals all as I find as I get older.


 Well the meds are helping, I feel great other then the burning, I wear a big shirt so it doesn't touch my skin as much.



lydiatug said:


> Oh Paula, I've been so out of the loop lately...I'm so sorry, I've known people who have had them and it is very painful! I hope the meds get you on the fast track to healing soon!!!


 The meds help a lot, the one med I'm taking makes me fell like tipsy, :HistericalSmiley: I'd stop taking it but it's the one that helps with the burning 



Maglily said:


> Paula, I'm so sorry you aren't well. I hope this is as mild a case as possible. Take good care of yourself, XOXO from Jodi and me.


 My doctor said this is a mild case, my rash is only three small spots, it's the nerve pain that's so bad. 





maddysmom said:


> Dear Paula...how awful! I can't even imagine the nerve pain you must be getting from this.
> My mom got them very, very bad. It was much too late for any anti viral medicines so she literally had to suffer it out.
> It's been 3 years and she still has pain from it.
> I'm glad you caught it early.
> ...


 

yes Joanne it's the nerve pain:w00t: your poor momma, I feel for her. Does she take meds to relieve the pain?I'm praying once this is gone I won't have the pain.
iif it wasn't for the meds I don't know what I would do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Funny story..... my hubby went to get the meds at Walgreens, my doctor had said she wanted me to have a three month supply. Well I take the Gabapentin 5 times a day, that's 2490 pills:w00t:, lucky for me my insurance picked up all but $94.00 worth. It took Walgreens 20 minutes to count all the pills. Hubby walked in with this sack full of meds. I can't imagine using that many. I still can't believe 2490 pills:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. I haven't had shingles but I know from my patients it is very painful. Prayers for you dear Paula.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm glad that the meds are helping. LOL...that is a lot of pills!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, we call my burning pain (yes, after so many yrs. I still get it) my "stress barometer". When it comes it is time for me to "back-off" in my life. It is a burning pain that shoots from one side of the body to about mid line. Mine was in the very lowest part of the hip---not a good spot either! I now listen to it quickly. It always wins if I don't. Some things are worth losing at---so I give in quickly!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

yes Joanne it's the nerve pain:w00t: your poor momma, I feel for her. Does she take meds to relieve the pain?I'm praying once this is gone I won't have the pain.
iif it wasn't for the meds I don't know what I would do.[/QUOTE]

Paula...my mom wouldn't take anything for the pain. She went to the ER weeks before and they sent her home with meds for a bladder infection without testing for one based on her bad back pain. By the time she went back to the ER, her shingles outbreak was so bad there was nothing they could do but give her pain meds and she declined them. 
She really suffered. That was her second outbreak in three years so it really took a toll on her.
I'm glad your taking the meds...why suffer if you don't need to. Hopefully your nerve pain will go away where your catching it so early..l can only hope and pray that for you.
Lots of love being sent to you from me and the girls. We love you and want you to feel back to yourself very soon.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad the meds. are helping, Paula and that the pain will go away soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, we call my burning pain (yes, after so many yrs. I still get it) my "stress barometer". When it comes it is time for me to "back-off" in my life. It is a burning pain that shoots from one side of the body to about mid line. Mine was in the very lowest part of the hip---not a good spot either! I now listen to it quickly. It always wins if I don't. Some things are worth losing at---so I give in quickly!


 Oh Sandi, I'm so so sorry you have that coming back. I've had lots of pain in my life but this burning is almost unbearable for me. You had the shingles on your hip, painful for sure. I haven't slept much since I got this I tried to sleep on my left side:w00t: no I won't be doing that. I hate that it's in the middle of my back where my bra connects, so uncomfortable. I keep reminding myself God won't give me more then I can handle.



maddysmom said:


> yes Joanne it's the nerve pain:w00t: your poor momma, I feel for her. Does she take meds to relieve the pain?I'm praying once this is gone I won't have the pain.
> iif it wasn't for the meds I don't know what I would do.


Paula...my mom wouldn't take anything for the pain. She went to the ER weeks before and they sent her home with meds for a bladder infection without testing for one based on her bad back pain. By the time she went back to the ER, her shingles outbreak was so bad there was nothing they could do but give her pain meds and she declined them. 
She really suffered. That was her second outbreak in three years so it really took a toll on her.
I'm glad your taking the meds...why suffer if you don't need to. Hopefully your nerve pain will go away where your catching it so early..l can only hope and pray that for you.
Lots of love being sent to you from me and the girls. We love you and want you to feel back to yourself very soon.[/QUOTE]

Joanne your momma is one strong lady, she reminds me a lot of my momma. My momma took pain, she never complained. I'm a baby, give me the meds:innocent:



TLR said:


> So sorry to hear this. I haven't had shingles but I know from my patients it is very painful. Prayers for you dear Paula.


 Thank you Tracey for your prayers, I know it's prayers that are bringing me through this



kd1212 said:


> I'm glad that the meds are helping. LOL...that is a lot of pills!!!


lol yes a lot of pills:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Paula! Mother of God, I'm so sorry you are going through this. Everyone else, too. That's horrible! 

Tomorrow during my lunch hour I'll light all the candles I'm able to at St. Peter's. I won't be able to go to St Patrick's because of the parade, oh, and I'm working. Praying hard for you. 
Love, 
Kerry
Xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I did get your voicemail. I don't know why my cell is not ringing ... gotta call Verizon. It rings when I test it ... but, I am still missing calls.

I am so happy that the new medicine is helping ... but, I will be happier yet when you are all better.

I will PM you later. In the meantime ... sending lots of healing hugs and love.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Paula, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope you feel better soon. You do have the best little nurses ever. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Funny story..... my hubby went to get the meds at Walgreens, my doctor had said she wanted me to have a three month supply. Well I take the Gabapentin 5 times a day, that's 2490 pills:w00t:, lucky for me my insurance picked up all but $94.00 worth. It took Walgreens 20 minutes to count all the pills. Hubby walked in with this sack full of meds. I can't imagine using that many. I still can't believe 2490 pills:HistericalSmiley:


Oh my, I hope they are helping. Paula it makes me sad that you are going through this. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Some of the doctors are insane with the amounts of drugs they prescribe. My neighbor got enough painkillers to take down a dozen horses when she was having an operation a couple of years ago. Now she has to worry about how to get rid of them all without polluting.
Hope the meds work well and your heal quickly. <3


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness that's a LOT of pills. :w00t: I send prayers they work and put an end to this pain soon. It sounds awful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Funny story..... my hubby went to get the meds at Walgreens, my doctor had said she wanted me to have a three month supply. Well I take the Gabapentin 5 times a day, that's 2490 pills:w00t:, lucky for me my insurance picked up all but $94.00 worth. It took Walgreens 20 minutes to count all the pills. Hubby walked in with this sack full of meds. I can't imagine using that many. I still can't believe 2490 pills:HistericalSmiley:


My math is really off this morning. I keep on getting 420 pills (of Gabapentin) for three months! I think I must need some brain pills! :HistericalSmiley:

I hope you got some restful sleep last night, Paula. Sending you more healing hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, I have never had shingles but know people that have and I know the pain is just awful. I had the shot a few years ago and am disappointed to hear that it doesn't guarantee that you won't get them. But, if the shot helps you have a mild case, then I guess it's worth it. Hope you are feeling better this morning.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:


KAG said:


> Oh Paula! Mother of God, I'm so sorry you are going through this. Everyone else, too. That's horrible!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow during my lunch hour I'll light all the candles I'm able to at St. Peter's. I won't be able to go to St Patrick's because of the parade, oh, and I'm working. Praying hard for you.
> ...


 Aww thank you sweet Kerry:wub: I miss you



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, I did get your voicemail. I don't know why my cell is not ringing ... gotta call Verizon. It rings when I test it ... but, I am still missing calls.
> 
> I am so happy that the new medicine is helping ... but, I will be happier yet when you are all better.
> 
> I will PM you later. In the meantime ... sending lots of healing hugs and love.


 I am having the same problem with my Sprint phone:blush: I love you 




mfa said:


> Dear Paula, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope you feel better soon. You do have the best little nurses ever. Sending love and hugs.


 Yes especially Matilda :wub: Maddie is a joy she keeps me laughing



wkomorow said:


> Oh my, I hope they are helping. Paula it makes me sad that you are going through this. Take care of yourself.


 it will soon pass, God promises not to give you more then you can handle. I'm holding on to his promise




Snowbody said:


> Some of the doctors are insane with the amounts of drugs they prescribe. My neighbor got enough painkillers to take down a dozen horses when she was having an operation a couple of years ago. Now she has to worry about how to get rid of them all without polluting.
> Hope the meds work well and your heal quickly. <3


 
Oh my gosh Sue, with so many on drugs what is that doctor thinking:blink:




pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness that's a LOT of pills. :w00t: I send prayers they work and put an end to this pain soon. It sounds awful.


 I'm sure hoping I don't need all of them



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> My math is really off this morning. I keep on getting 420 pills (of Gabapentin) for three months! I think I must need some brain pills! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> it's crazy, I just know I have soooo many pills. I would never have guessed the pharmacist would allow that
> 
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula, if it doesn't remember you are are only a few miles from the border - you could return much happier - just joking.

Hope you are doing better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Paula, if it doesn't remember you are are only a few miles from the border - you could return much happier - just joking.
> 
> Hope you are doing better.


 Yeah, and it would probably be a lot cheaper, too. Hemp! Hemp! ... I mean Ha! Ha!

Paula, how are you feeling today?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yeah, and it would probably be a lot cheaper, too. Hemp! Hemp! ... I mean Ha! Ha!




Actually probably not cheaper but let's say more fun.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula dear...how are you feeling today?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, be careful with the gabapentin long term. Don't stop taking without weaning off and under supervision of your doctor, and be aware it can cause sleeplessnes for months after you are weaned off. It takes quite a while to get out of your system. I was on it for 3 years for neuro pain related to a major medical event and it also caused a lot of dizziness. I would misjudge when walking and had constant bruised shoulders to show for it


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope you are feeling a bit better now Paula. My Hubby and my Mum got shingles, Mum twice. Not nice at all. I was a while ago though.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better Paula, you can laugh at all those pills when Lorin went to the store, so that's a good sign.


----------

